
This Netflix Innovation Won’t Have a Happy Ending - alexwoodcreates
http://www.thememo.com/2017/03/08/netflix-choose-your-own-adventure-fail/
======
ousta
this is why videogames is a bigger industry than movies. If netflix achieves
this things might turn up well for the movie industry

